# Ironstock 07' rocked!!!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Was I the 1st?

And BTW, your Girl Friend is HOT!!

Would she like to model for the fashion show next year?


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't remember if you were the first but you did get lei'd LOL.... She was actually asking me how she could be a model and I told her all she had to do was ask. I should have her a name setup on here shortly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That's great, but I should be asking her!!


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

It was good seeing you again. It seemed Lori had a great time and am sure you both will be back is a given.


----------

